# Conneaut steelhead



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

fished Conneaut yesterday the wind was tough . The big boats were limited to the slip area and there was like 7 of them just going around in circles didn't stick around long and didn't see anyone catch anthing . I more fortunate I can go under the swing bridge went 9 on 5 in ( jointed rapala catch fish but they get off a lot , ordered new treble hooks were one is bigger than the other 2 hooks I'll see if that helps ) the muddy water that was in the slip has been pushed up river by the high winds which made for tough conditions . Did not catch anything till the sun came out which I think helped the fish see the lures .


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Here is the one I got today


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Great job !!! I see the water is still muddy !!


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Nice post fishigo, may be there this week.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll be there Wednesday !!!


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

We fished the stream sunday. It was clear but stained tea color in the slower , deeper areas.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

FishIgo said:


> View attachment 220879
> fished Conneaut yesterday the wind was tough . The big boats were limited to the slip area and there was like 7 of them just going around in circles didn't stick around long and didn't see anyone catch anthing . I more fortunate I can go under the swing bridge went 9 on 5 in ( jointed rapala catch fish but they get off a lot , ordered new treble hooks were one is bigger than the other 2 hooks I'll see if that helps ) the muddy water that was in the slip has been pushed up river by the high winds which made for tough conditions . Did not catch anything till the sun came out which I think helped the fish see the lures .


We stopped at another stream on the way home . Fished a deep stained hole , only about 10 feet wide and 25 feet long but 5 or 6 feet deep. Fish kept chasing our minnows but wouldn't take. I put a bright silver / prism flicker shad on my girlfriends rod and the fish absolutely crushed it....almost tore the rod from her hands on a strike.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Awesome !!!


----------

